# Brewfest Herf 2008



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's some pics from the brewfest herf. 

the first pic is of the raffle prizes. over $300 was raised for Operation from the Heart!

the second pic is of the amazing spread that Jeff (dakota49) made for us!

Pic #3 is everyone having a blast.

#4 is Ren showing off his amazing nub shirt and sampler that he won in the raffle.

#5 is Patrick enjoying MY Perdomo Vintage '96! lucky bastige!

Everyone had a great time, and I can't wait to do it again!

I'd also like to thank Sam Leccia from Nub cigars, Erik Samelson from Makers Mark/Emprise Cigars, Mike from Leaf and Ale, Bill Johnson, and Thor from Cigar Press Magazine for donating all the amazing raffle prizes! They are all top notch and true BOTL.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a fun time! That food looks quite tasty right now.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bodacious gathering

Thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks like an awesome time! Great pic's and thanks for sharing


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Had one hell of a time! Cant wait for the next one!!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

The food was AMAZING! Stromboli, chicken jambalya, mostaccoli, cookies!!

it was all very very tasty.


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

robisjebus said:


> The food was AMAZING! Stromboli, chicken jambalya, mostaccoli, cookies!!
> 
> it was all very very tasty.


I second that, jeff did a wonderful job with all the food! (oh and jerry for the cookies and bread!)


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like a great time! As a foodie, I must say that is a really nice looking spread! Now I'm hungry again!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks like a great time! Great pic's and thanks for posting.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

I really want one of those cookies right now


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

CigarMan Phil said:


> I really want one of those cookies right now


Oh my god you have no idea! I had like 9 that day! I was one cookie away from a diabetic coma!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I like cookies...
I need a herf on a Friday night.. or between Tuesday and Friday.. or advance notice so I can take off lol


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

OH..man that looks like a good time everybody having wish i could have been there.good food good smokes good company= good times


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

That looks like it was a great time for all.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Great spread, both the chow and prizes. WTG!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like fun but more then that what a great way to raise some money! One question. What is that by the Nub gear that looks like rolls of quaters?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a great time....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Times!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Looks like fun but more then that what a great way to raise some money! One question. What is that by the Nub gear that looks like rolls of quaters?


Those My friend, Are NUB matches. Great pics Rob. Awesome get together. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Man that looked like the place to be...Great pics


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats awesome. great pics


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Great Pics... looks all turned out well.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Great pics. Looks like everybody had a good time.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

If Rick can drive down from Canada...I can drive over to the next herf from Wisconsin!!! Great pics!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

JoeyBear said:


> If Rick can drive down from Canada...I can drive over to the next herf from Wisconsin!!! Great pics!


im gonna hold you to it!:whoohoo:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics,looked like a blast


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a fun time was had by all! Great pics!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice Man Great Pics, Thanks For Sharing


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great time


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*good times, nice spread*


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice looking food...drinks...smokes and great friends...thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

JoeyBear said:


> If Rick can drive down from Canada...I can drive over to the next herf from Wisconsin!!! Great pics!


sounds like a plan to me... though it'll be a while before I get out for another roadtrip - the old wallet needs to recharge... :brick:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Those My friend, Are NUB matches. Great pics Rob. Awesome get together. Thanks for the pics.


Damn I need to get me some Nub Matches. Good thing Sam will be here next week!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like a great time!! Nice pics, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

looks like a hell of a spread and great time


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks Like You Guys Had A Good Time!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Wish I could have made it.

Rob...throw this on nublive brother!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

cool....


----------

